# Who's got pictures??



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

I posted two photo albums to my profile page, so please check out the goings on at 1313 Mockingbird Lane.

Who's got pictures up that I can see??  C'mon, I wanna see you guys..


----------



## pacanis (Jun 15, 2008)

That's a pretty neat picture with the rainbow behind your house


----------



## attie (Jun 15, 2008)

Don't want to scare you


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

pacanis said:


> That's a pretty neat picture with the rainbow behind your house



Yeah, I had to pay the rainbow fairy a fortune for that...


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

attie said:


> Don't want to scare you


Didn't Men At Work talk about Vegemite sandwiches??


Is that you??


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 15, 2008)

great pics, vera ...
i will get around to some ..


----------



## redkitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Me me me!!!!  I got pickys!!!

*runs off to see Veras pickys*


----------



## LadyCook61 (Jun 15, 2008)

I take pics , not be in pics  .


----------



## elaine l (Jun 15, 2008)

Your pic's were great Vera.  Once upon I time I managed to post a pic on the member gallery but when I just tried to make an album I couldn't remember how the heck I did it.  I would love to have one.....anyone care to help this inept woman?


----------



## elaine l (Jun 15, 2008)

redkitty.....nice to see your life too!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

redkitty said:


> Me me me!!!!  I got pickys!!!
> 
> *runs off to see Veras pickys*


Gorgeous!!!   Lovely!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

elaine l said:


> Your pic's were great Vera.  Once upon I time I managed to post a pic on the member gallery but when I just tried to make an album I couldn't remember how the heck I did it.  I would love to have one.....anyone care to help this inept woman?




This was as easy as pie....  Come to think of it, making a pie takes hours, so I'd need a better analogy.  But it was easy.

Just click on the link to make a photo album, and then just follow the steps.  If your pictures are in a folder marked 'photoalbumn' it's simple.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a few on mine.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 15, 2008)

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=604371&postcount=223


----------



## love2"Q" (Jun 15, 2008)

ok got some on there ...


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 15, 2008)

I didn't realized there was a photo album section.  I added a few, mostly from my travels this past year.


----------



## middie (Jun 15, 2008)

I only have 2 in my profile album. One of my son Billy and one of my dog Rocky.

Edited to add: I now have two pics of Billy


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 15, 2008)

abjcooking said:


> I didn't realized there was a photo album section.  I added a few, mostly from my travels this past year.



Is that you in the Lisbon Castle?  And what do you do that you get to travel all over the world like that????


----------



## redkitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Great seeing pics!!!  It's a wonderful new feature.


----------



## abjcooking (Jun 16, 2008)

> Is that you in the Lisbon Castle? And what do you do that you get to travel all over the world like that????
> __________________


Vera, yes that's me in Lisbon castle.  The traveling is only temporary.  My bf got transfered from New York to London for 3 years.  I'm not working for the time being so we are trying to take advantage of the short time we're up here and see as much as we can.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Each time I click on a members username and click on view member gallery I get an error message that states if I followed a valid link to contact the admin.


----------



## texasgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Each time I click on a members username and click on view member gallery I get an error message that states if I followed a valid link to contact the admin.


 
click on the name, public profile, once in the persons profile, scroll down on the right side, you will see their albums, just click on them.


----------



## ironchef (Jun 16, 2008)

Albums posted.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 16, 2008)

knight76 said:


> Each time I click on a members username and click on view member gallery I get an error message that states if I followed a valid link to contact the admin.


 
just click on the public profile.  The pix are to the right.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Yep, thanks, found em now.


----------



## knight76 (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so I put up a picture of myself and some of my kids.

Enjoy.


----------



## TanyaK (Jun 16, 2008)

This is a great feature ! Have added pics. Is there a way to change the order of the pics in you album though ?


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

Every time I sit down to try I am swarmed by little people wanting to see the pictures of themselves as babies. Will have to wait til after bedtime.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 16, 2008)

I've made a start..................


----------



## ronjohn55 (Jun 16, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I posted two photo albums to my profile page, so please check out the goings on at 1313 Mockingbird Lane.
> 
> Who's got pictures up that I can see??  C'mon, I wanna see you guys..



I have a bunch of photos, but I'm not in any of them. Plus, I don't have them posted!

Nobody knows who am, or what I look like!  

Muwhahahahahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 16, 2008)

ronjohn55 said:


> Nobody knows who am, or what I look like!


Don't you have a shiny metal...ah never mind.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Somebody cut his antenna off, and take aways his fuel, er booze quick!! LOL.

I have two albums up.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 16, 2008)

TanyaK said:


> This is a great feature ! Have added pics. Is there a way to change the order of the pics in you album though ?



Your pictures are lovely.  The scenery is stunning.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 16, 2008)

vera, nice seeing you, I like the shots. I am interested in hearing what your ink is, as you know, I am a fan and collector.

now, I am normally pretty savvy to these things, but I for the life of me can not see how to create an album, how did you do it?


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Your pictures are lovely.  The scenery is stunning.


I love your pics, Vera. Your kids are so good looking. (No big surprise - you are a beautiful woman.) Also, I love your beautiful golden, yellow walls. It must be a pleasure to be in that room.


----------



## GrillingFool (Jun 16, 2008)

Pictures? Hey, I love to show off my dogs!
Also a few others I like.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok I started, it's just the kids so far.... and my chin..... 
Will add more later I'm sleepy.


----------



## TanyaK (Jun 17, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> Your pictures are lovely.  The scenery is stunning.



Thanks Vera - yes we're very lucky to have so many beautiful places so close to home!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> vera, nice seeing you, I like the shots. I am interested in hearing what your ink is, as you know, I am a fan and collector.
> 
> now, I am normally pretty savvy to these things, but I for the life of me can not see how to create an album, how did you do it?



Tat, look back in this thread, first page, I think.  Someone else asked the same question.

It was easy to make the album, I have trouble getting the pix off the camera and into the computer.  I have to beg my son to help me.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 17, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> I love your pics, Vera. Your kids are so good looking. (No big surprise - you are a beautiful woman.) Also, I love your beautiful golden, yellow walls. It must be a pleasure to be in that room.



I'm a huge fan of bright colourful walls.  Glad you liked them!


----------



## luvs (Jun 17, 2008)

i want an album fer pics of jake & my kitties. jake can probably figure that out.


----------



## middie (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay there's two of me in my profile now


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool Middie! 
I added a bunch of the kids, a couple of me and started adding my gardens.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 24, 2008)

I posted some pics in my gallery of the cookout I had for Dove/Marge...come take a peeky.


----------



## luvs (Jun 24, 2008)

jake posted a new pic of me from recently of where i live- my living room.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 25, 2008)

I've started an album, mostly pictures of the kids so far


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 25, 2008)

Having that photo feature is probably the best new feature yet.  I love seeing these glimpses, ya know....


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> I've started an album, mostly pictures of the kids so far



You said "kids" and that's exactly what you meant!


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 25, 2008)

All this pic posting is way too fun!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2008)

I finally got around to adding some of my pics.


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 25, 2008)

'bout time Geebs....we need to see pics of everybodys' children

I have found it infinitely easier to upload photos to these albums than to any thread here. I think my issue is not having a steady internet connection for uploading to threads, like the garden pic one.  It takes me days of trying to get any thing posted there.  These pics to the albums went very quickly.  Even uploaded a photo from my laptop, which is radical for me.  I don't keep much in the way of photos on my laptop, just genealogy stuff....wanna see some cemeteries?


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 25, 2008)

kitchenelf said:


> You said "kids" and that's exactly what you meant!


 
thus the.....!


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 25, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> 'bout time Geebs....we need to see pics of everybodys' children
> 
> I have found it infinitely easier to upload photos to these albums than to any thread here. I think my issue is not having a steady internet connection for uploading to threads, like the garden pic one. It takes me days of trying to get any thing posted there. These pics to the albums went very quickly. Even uploaded a photo from my laptop, which is radical for me. I don't keep much in the way of photos on my laptop, just genealogy stuff....wanna see some cemeteries?


 

Um....I happen to adore cemeteries.  If you have pix, then please put them up.  My problem is getting the pix off the camera and into a folder.  Once they're in a folder, I'm good to go.


----------



## cara (Jun 25, 2008)

no pics in the album here yet...
but feel free to look around here
when I have some time I'll search for something nice to bring up ;o))


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 25, 2008)

I swear, I do not have an area that allows me make an album...


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2008)

Tatt click on quick links and then Pictures and Albums.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow!, it's like you work here!

Thanks bud


----------



## GB (Jun 25, 2008)

Nah, I slept in a Holiday Inn last night.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jun 25, 2008)

Rofl


----------



## kitchenelf (Jun 25, 2008)

GB said:


> Nah, I slept in a Holiday Inn last night.



Coffee on a monitor is sticky - did you know that?


----------



## elaine l (Jun 25, 2008)

Who has pictures?  I DO I DO!  I am so pleased with myself for figuring this out (with a little help from my friends!)


----------



## middie (Jun 25, 2008)

GB said:


> Nah, I slept in a Holiday Inn last night.


 
Okay so you slept in a Holiday Inn. But, have you "Been everywhere man" ?


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 30, 2008)

Pics added.


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 30, 2008)

Been adding every few days or so, stop back often!


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 5, 2008)

just added some family photos...........stay tuned later for more goat pics


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 14, 2008)

finally got some new goat photographs posted in my album


----------



## babetoo (Jul 14, 2008)

bethzaring said:


> finally got some new goat photographs posted in my album


 

when my daughter was young , she raised nubin goats. cutest thing you ever saw. 

a pack of wild dogs killed almost all of them. she never raised them again. 

babe


----------



## bethzaring (Jul 15, 2008)

babetoo said:


> when my daughter was young , she raised nubin goats. cutest thing you ever saw.
> 
> a pack of wild dogs killed almost all of them. she never raised them again.
> 
> babe


 
oh babe, that is so heart breaking.   I have heard of that happening.  Dogs and coyotes are real threats to goats.  That is why we do not have dogs.  The instant we no longer have goats, we will get dogs again.


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 22, 2008)

*New Pictures!*

Recent pix from Ocean City and a few others added in a new album!  I want another of those drinks on the album cover, too!


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 22, 2008)

I put up several pictures in the Cooking Gallery...if you would like to see that...only if you want...


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2008)

I can only manage to get 4 uploaded, I keep getting a security token message...bummer.


----------



## babetoo (Jul 22, 2008)

nice pictures, the broccoli looks interesting. do you have recipe posted some where?

babe


----------



## Cooper'sMom (Jul 23, 2008)

babetoo said:


> nice pictures, the broccoli looks interesting. do you have recipe posted some where?
> 
> babe


If you are referring to my photos, the one with the baby broccoli and the king prawns is called King Prawns and Pancetta Fried Rice. But you can put anything in the fried rice and just put the prawns on top for garnishing. I cannot follow a recipe religiously. As for the broccoli, I washed them, then stir fry them briefly in light soy sauce that is why it is a little bit darkish in colour but it taste nice...and I like broccoli.

If your message is not for me, forget I mention this...


----------



## jkath (Jul 24, 2008)

I finally posted some too


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2008)

ok, I got around to posting some! Not very many, but it s a start.

Seems that every time I was trying to upload more then 2, I would get the error message. 

Check em out, I would like to know what y'all think!


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

You have some great shots there Tatt! What kind of camera are you shooting with?


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks, GB!

Shooting with a Nikon D50 for most of those.


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

Have you tried shooting in RAW? If not, you really should. Some of your shots are really really good. With a little tweaking with a RAW program they could be amazing!!! If you are interested then let me know and I will PM you a link to an excellent free program.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2008)

I was shooting in both raw and jpeg fine, and I have raw shooter, but have had issues learning the program so I got discouraged and went back to full jpeg. I still have duplicates in all raw too, but haven't done any, if any editing.


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

If you feel like trying RAW again then check out RAW Shooter Essentials. It is a free program. Adobe bought them a few years ago because they were a better product than what was being offered in Photoshop. Unlike Photoshop though, this is a simple program to use. It just uses sliders so it is simple to edit things. If the photo is too dark you move the exposure slider up a little and it gets brighter. It takes me just a few seconds to edit each photo. It is an amazing program and so very easy to use.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 5, 2008)

good looking out, GB! Will look into it!


----------



## GB (Aug 5, 2008)

Have fun with it.


----------



## redkitty (Aug 7, 2008)

I added a few more photos to my album.  

Also in case anyone is interested here is my album from my walk across the Golden Gate Bridge this past weekend.  It was an absolutely amazing day, so clear and warm and no smog or fog!  I can't believe I've lived in the bay area all my life and never walked the bridge before!!!

Golden Gate Bridge walk - a set on Flickr


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 7, 2008)

I just added some more too!


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 7, 2008)

I added more


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 14, 2008)

I think my upload issue has been resolved, managed to get quite a few added today.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 15, 2008)

bump 




Added some more


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 22, 2008)

*New Picture Album!*

I've got pictures of apple picking, bread pudding souffle, my hot tub and lots of pictures from Yankee Stadium Monument Park.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

one of the kids and a few of DH's reef aquarium.


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 15, 2008)

I added a bunch of pictures, well not a bunch, but it's all I have right now lol


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> one of the kids and a few of DH's reef aquarium.


 
Nice coral.
Too bad you don't live closer, I'd let him steal mine. The fishies are all gone, and the coral before them (before I got AC and had a temp spike), but I keep the water flowing just because I have so much live rock in there. I don't want it to totally crap out, but after 15 years, I'm just not into it anymore. Too much other stuff going on....


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

It's amazing what live rock will survive isnt it? 
His was shipped from CA, we scrubbed it.... after it was half black and REALLY smelly..
Still got free corals on it. 
We have some just sitting in an inch of yucky water in the basement... been a year or so... theres still corals that will not die in there!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

I've got lots of pictures I'd gladly put up.Unfortunately,"posting" (or is it "uploading"?) them is another story. I may as well try and split an atom!!


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 15, 2008)

sk you can't be any slower than me.... I usually start them uploading and start cookin' dinner...
or go to bed!!!!!


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2008)

I still have to bribe one of my adult children to get the pictures out of my camera and onto the computer


----------

